# mr814v2 | SpeedTouch 510 -> Traffic auslesen



## Y05h1 (4. Februar 2006)

Hallo!!

Ich wollte fragen ob es möglch ist mit dem mr814v2 router oder dem speedTouch Modem seinen traffic ins Internet auszulesen. 
Ich brauche das, weil Internet bei uns in Österreich leider nicht so billig ist wie in Deuschland.
Die Suche habe ich bereits benutzt aber nichts passendes gefunden.

Yoshi


----------

